# Erle passes away



## chain punch (Apr 8, 2011)

It is old news now but I have only just found out.  26th Jan 2011 he passed away aged 62.

Belated condolences to the family.

I trained with him several times in the late 90's and had nothing but a great time.

Paul


----------



## seasoned (Apr 8, 2011)

I do have some of his material (books and DVD's). It was a surprise to me also.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2011)

R.I.P.

Also here


----------



## profesormental (Apr 9, 2011)

I didn't know. I have some of his materials and he seemed cool and knowledgeable, no matter where it came from. It is sad since he was relatively young. Sad moment. I better get moving to meet all the teachers and peoples I want to meet before they vanish...


----------



## East Winds (Apr 10, 2011)

I did not know that either and I'm very sad to hear about it. Erle was a controversial character in many ways, but he had some good stuff and will certainly be missed. I corresponded with him by e-mail often when he was in Australia and found him generous and courteous. Another nice guy lost to the Tai Chi community.

Regards


----------

